# DS #5435: KORG M01 Music Workstation (Japan)



## Chanser (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6858^^


----------



## Ikki (Feb 8, 2011)

I always found this being an actual game and not homebrew hard to believe


----------



## RoMee (Feb 8, 2011)

Works on DSTWO


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

is it 100% English like the last *japanese* release? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT  - "some website" mentioned about this about the game "AP protected... doesn't launch"

hmmm...

Will test on AKAIO with AP bypass


...and this KORG DS is much much larger than the last one....which was like..less than a KB?


----------



## purechaos996 (Feb 8, 2011)

For some reason I always liked these, Here hoping it has English or we will she a English release.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

Works on AKAIO 1.8.0 (1.8.1 crashed on startup >_>) with AP Bypass Enabled : 


somewhat of a different KORG game.....looking for the Piano right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everything is 100% English.


----------



## dudereno (Feb 8, 2011)

Superb. I love the bonus-2 song. I'm amazed how they have managed to get this running on the DS. back in the day, the Korg M1 was a very expensive music workstation. The change in the file size compared to the DS10 is down to this being wave form synthesis based and not an emulation of analogue circuitry.

Definitely one for the "musos" out there. I shall be giving it a good blast tonight.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 8, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ...and this KORG DS is much much larger than the last one....which was like..less than a KB?


No rom has ever been less than a KB
It was 64 Mbit this is 512 Mbit


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont exactly remember the filesize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all I know that it was REALLY small  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT - YES found the keyboard


----------



## zizer (Feb 8, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> everything is 100% English.



wow , it is good


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

Demo~1 sounds so awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh...KBD > Lead synth > EX Switch > 067 - 5thSquare = Nostalgic NES goodness


----------



## Colin_ (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone have a sound problem in DsEmu?


----------



## ratx (Feb 8, 2011)

AWESOME was really hoping this would get dumped


----------



## Kitanode (Feb 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(The Pi @ Feb 8 2011, 10:56 AM)
> QUOTE(stanleyopar2000 @ Feb 8 2011, 03:33 PM)
> ...and this KORG DS is much much larger than the last one....which was like..less than a KB?
> No rom has ever been less than a KB
> ...




DS10 PLUS is 32Meg, i cant remember what the original was, maybe 16Meg.

I can't wait to try this , Korg M1's were amongst the best of their kind back in the day and they were responsible for that 80's synth sound.

The chance to have this on you DS is not to be missed.


----------



## kineticUk (Feb 8, 2011)

Amazing! I didnt think this would get released...


----------



## kennypu (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't think it would get released too (although its super late). I just bought the game, lol.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 8, 2011)

Kitanode said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right it is pure gold and #DSi 0047 is 256Mbit.

I guess he refers to #2768 (E), dispatched as a 968,5 Kio zipped archive - less than 1MB - but  it was a  64Mbit in fact  6 MB after trimming , same for DS #2899 (U).


----------



## NamoNakamura (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't know that DS games were trimmable.  I may have to trim some roms, I'm running out of space.

Anyway, I've heard good things about the KORG ds games.  I thought about buying them, but I'm reluctant as I'm no good at music making, plus I hear these things have DSi specific features.


----------



## Zomby_2 (Feb 8, 2011)

It's working an acekard with anti bypass but is not working on wood 1.20 R4


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> I didn't know that DS games were trimmable.  I may have to trim some roms, I'm running out of space.
> 
> Anyway, I've heard good things about the KORG ds games.  I thought about buying them, but I'm reluctant as I'm no good at music making, plus I hear these things have DSi specific features.




relax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just mess around with the keyboard and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the difference was that before I had to mess around with dials and "plugs" for a long time to get different sounding sounds.... (Korg DS-10)

now I have a ton at my disposal!


----------



## rave420 (Feb 8, 2011)

eh, it comes close to the original.

but still, you compare the processing of signals from this emulated version to the real deal, and you find that there is still a difference in your signal modification that you will only get using analogue circuitry


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

rave420 said:
			
		

> eh, it comes close to the original.
> 
> but still, you compare the processing of signals from this emulated version to the real deal, and you find that there is still a difference in your signal modification that you will only get using analogue circuitry









 PLAiN EnGliSH?

= it sounds CLOSE to the original...but not quite


----------



## Sonic0509 (Feb 8, 2011)

Zomby_2 said:
			
		

> It's working an acekard with anti bypass but is not working on wood 1.20 R4



Not even with Wood R4 1.23


----------



## gamez (Feb 8, 2011)

sonic0509 said:
			
		

> Zomby_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i confirm


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 8, 2011)

Add the cyclods to the list : black screen after company logos and frozen white screen with stealth mode.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Add the cyclods to the list : black screen after company logos and frozen white screen with stealth mode.




Didn't think that AceKard would outdo Cyclo now


----------



## zandur (Feb 8, 2011)

does not work on r4i


----------



## ChaosBoi (Feb 8, 2011)

YES!! Finally!! I've been waiting a long time for this to get dumped ever since I first heard that it was released back in December 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Now I just need to wait until this becomes compatible with Wood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## basher11 (Feb 8, 2011)

cant wait to play this


----------



## crook (Feb 8, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> I always found this being an actual game and not homebrew hard to believe



I always found it hard to believe there are people as stupid as you.


----------



## Covarr (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the size of the instrument set, but I don't like that you have considerably less control than in KORG DS-10. Also, I didn't see any way to copy and paste, so the process of repeating is considerably slowed down.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 8, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Kitanode said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, looks like Korg just gained weight.  And a lot of it.


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 9, 2011)

NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> I didn't know that DS games were trimmable.  I may have to trim some roms, I'm running out of space.
> 
> Anyway, I've heard good things about the KORG ds games.  I thought about buying them, but I'm reluctant as I'm no good at music making, plus I hear these things have DSi specific features.


I think there's a trimmer on filetrip, otherwise, just search for NDSTokyoTrim, works fine for me.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> NamoNakamura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big is it trimmed?


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40MB, and working on DSONEi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: and holy shit 'Bonus-2' is WIN


----------



## martinip (Feb 9, 2011)

Doesn't seem to work on DSONE.  Anyone got theirs working?


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

martinip said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to work on DSONE.  Anyone got theirs working?


Check the post right above yours.

EDIT:Wait, DSONE or DSONEi?


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Feb 9, 2011)

o great for testing how it works. drums and loops, these score ik ek, and these score ik ek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 it does'nt work on m3dsreal yet


----------



## martinip (Feb 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> martinip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did mean DSONE.  No 'i'.  Screen just goes black after the initial credits.


----------



## Lord Toon (Feb 9, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Add the cyclods to the list : black screen after company logos and frozen white screen with stealth mode.


You can also add EDGE to that list as well...Did the same thing.//


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 9, 2011)

DSONEi EOS SP6
SD Speed 5x(irrelevant?)
Cheats: No
AP Bypass: No(not like there's any option to enable it, atm XD)
Save Type: 512k
Just grab the latest DSONE/i patch file from the SC forum, here http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-7518-1-1.html or off filetrip.net if its there.


----------



## jerbz (Feb 9, 2011)

after seeing a couple of videos of this on youtube im blown away!
this looks amazing and i cant wait for good ole YWG to update WOOD so i can start rocking this.

yay!


----------



## zandur (Feb 9, 2011)

patched for r4:
http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=10534&p=3


----------



## Neko (Feb 9, 2011)

I just tried this out, it's amazing. I didn#t really like the Korg DS10 one (only liked to fiddle around with it) but this one, holy shit it's great. After the few first minutes I already a pretty nice drum beat and an okayish bass line and I was so satisfied about how it sounded .. I never had that feeling with the DS10.


----------



## gamez (Feb 9, 2011)

zandur said:
			
		

> patched for r4:
> http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=10534&p=3




thank you it works now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i don't know how increase the volume that i find low in that game (not with the ds button i mean).

who know?


----------



## jerbz (Feb 9, 2011)

Can the childs play patch be used on a Mac?


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 9, 2011)

zandur said:
			
		

> patched for r4:
> http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=10534&p=3
> I can confirm that it works on the CycloDS Evo v2.1 with this patch.
> 
> ...


The DS's 10-bit 32khz DAC can't help either.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 9, 2011)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> zandur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure this is pure fun & luck


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 10, 2011)

This is easy the best music making program on the DS! It is just so fantastic. I have done 3 song so far. It is so much more easy to work with than KORG DS10!

It has 100s of different sounds to choose between. Brilliant! 

It is no problem to copy paste for you who asked for it. push the upper left and choose copy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing I could complain about are the effects. It is only a rather boring reverb. But the Delay can do fantastic things on the songs =)

If It would have Flanger, Phaser and a little better reverb It would be all you ever needed for music making!

Thanx KORG for the fantastic work !!!


----------



## kilik_tag (Feb 10, 2011)

Patch also works for edge 2.01
Lucky me ^^


----------



## jerbz (Feb 10, 2011)

love this!!!!


----------



## concealed identi (Feb 11, 2011)

kinda weird that you can only use swing on the master channel and not on the individual channels...unless i'm missing something


----------



## ChaosBoi (Feb 11, 2011)

Just finished my first song and some of the sounds (Not to mention the overall volume as well) are barely audible without head/ear phones, unfortunately. Still, this is very good and very easy to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 11, 2011)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> kinda weird that you can only use swing on the master channel and not on the individual channels...unless i'm missing something




I dont think you can use swing on individual channels. You cant use individual fx sets for each channel either. You can only choose if you want it to have fx on or off..

Fantastic program anyway and best music program on the DS of course =)

just loove it!


----------



## eggsample (Feb 15, 2011)

Covarr said:
			
		

> I like the size of the instrument set, but I don't like that you have considerably less control than in KORG DS-10. Also, I didn't see any way to copy and paste, so the process of repeating is considerably slowed down.


Hi.
In instument edition You can copy only one step/note by selecting COPY and like drag'n drop copy selected note.
When instument edit is done go to MAIN sequencer, change to COPY mode and use drag'n drop selected patern.
Sorry for my english. I hope my info is clear. Soon eng manual will be available in ds10forum.com.


----------



## tyreless (Feb 15, 2011)

Also note that in the MAIN screen you can copy/paste either a single cell from one instrument (using COPY drag and drop on that cell) or a whole column (using COPY drag and drop on the column). You can cut and paste in a similar fashion by selecting SEL instead of COPY. 

Cheers,

Tyreless


----------



## STFU1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone got some samples of what they've done with this?


----------



## ChaosBoi (Feb 22, 2011)

I've made a rearranged version of Core from Umineko No Naku Koro Ni.

[youtube]UlZxr_YTy8U[/youtube]


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 24, 2011)

Has nobody noticed the main menu's top screen says "KORG music workstaiton"?

This is just pure fail.


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 4, 2011)

can someone reupload the child play's patch onto MF or similiar? the link on ds-scene leads to a dead end


----------



## firehawk12 (Mar 18, 2011)

^
Same.  A link to the patch would be great.


----------

